# Spider dog, Spider dog



## glinny (Sep 14, 2011)

A friend sent me this on Facebook. Don't know if I like it or not.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

I got it sent to me by a friend on FB as well. I love it. Don't know how I would have felt walking into my house unprepared though!


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

I got this sent to me on FB as well lol also commented I will have to make something to this effect for penny lol


----------



## Egypt Shepherd Guy (Jun 1, 2013)

OMG as a keeper of desert scorpions and tarantula that is scary LOL

Hahaahahahahah


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

That has to be the cutest spider out there, hmm I'll never say that again lol


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

That scared the day lights out of me. Opening it big, helped see how cute the dog eaten by the spider was.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

thats hysterical


----------

